# Relocation Movers



## swiftrebeline (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi!

My husband and I are moving to NZ later this year, and we need a relocation moving service.
Does any of you have any you can recommend? We are moving from Europe.

TIA!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you mean International removals companies or an actual Relocation Service who will do everything ?


----------



## swiftrebeline (Jan 15, 2019)

*Movers*

I think we mean movers - this is a first time thing for us, so not quite sure.

We have inquired with PSS International, but we have no idea of a price yet.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah ok then. 
Crown Relocations
Allied Pickford
PSS International 
Transworld
Conroy
Britannia 

We went with PSS International and all good. They handed over to NZ Van Lines this end and they were all good. We've also used Conroys a couple times and they were fine.
Crown Relocations is pretty popular but a bit more expensive.


----------

